# New Update for Lowrance/Simrad for Navionics Plotter Sync



## CaptainSolo (Aug 5, 2017)

If you have a Lowrance unit with Wifi this might interest you.

Plotter sync is now available with Lowrance, which will allow you to download updated maps, transfer routes and more without having to remove your card from the unit. 

Here's more info:

https://www.navionics.com/usa/blog/...and-b-and-g-now-compatible-with-plotter-sync/

If you have tried this already, how do you like it?


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 7, 2017)

I know this is off topic, but are you familiar with syncing the Simrad GO 9 w/ the Yamaha F150? The NMEA 2K install is very vague as far what is needed.
 As far as your topic goes, that's a great plus! No more scrambling for that card.


----------



## CaptainSolo (Aug 11, 2017)

I am not, sorry, wish I could help.


----------

